# Question about reel wing decoys



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

REEL WING DECOY!!!

First off love or hate them? Im tryin to make my own ive got it all together but wondering how the line ties to the decoy? Is it a swivel of the main line to a line that is tied through the wings or do the wings have a dowel rod through them and tied to that? Thanks Ill post pics if it works.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Im pretty sure its just a screw in the end of the wind with a swivel on it


----------



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

we made a couple of these... we used a light alum rod thru it,, swivels on the ends no the center... we just went off the ones we had,, but idk if ur close to a scheels but the 1 by me has had thiers clearenced for 14.99 for the last month or two, NEW lightwieght snow, blue and mallard. We had the problem with ours that we made was that theyd sping so much the swivel ended up cuttin thru the skrews on the ends.. idk Id say go to scheels and buy them if u can.. if not look for pictures of them on line and go off the design.. but as far as use.. I LOVE THEM they really seem to help draw in the geese.. as long as they stay up


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice work and creative. What type of material is that? Instructions on the real thing say you can alter the speed by the notch cuttings. I'm working on a few myself as I also believe "if they fly, they die". Trying to figure out the transport issue and improve it though.

Swivels and screw in the aluminum rod, was fiberglass on the old ones.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

acduckhunt1382 said:


> First off love or hate them?


Lots of people have chimed in on them. I've found very few believers.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz= ... tdoors.com


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They are fun to shoot!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Tricky lil SOBs when you're trying to shoot them!!!!!


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

snowbus said:


> Nice work and creative. What type of material is that? Instructions on the real thing say you can alter the speed by the notch cuttings. I'm working on a few myself as I also believe "if they fly, they die". Trying to figure out the transport issue and improve it though.
> 
> Swivels and screw in the aluminum rod, was fiberglass on the old ones.


I just used the thick poster board from the dollar store stuck a metal hanger throught it and put swivels on the end of the hanger. gonna try i tomorrow will let you know if it works.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Gotta be light or it wont work, anything heavier than foam will more than likely fly like a fart in church.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> They are fun to shoot!


I'll second that post!!


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

We use 12 of them but the wind has to be perfect. The geese seem to really like them down here. We have had good success with them.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Snowpro said:


> We use 12 of them but the wind has to be perfect. The geese seem to really like them down here. We have had good success with them.


So how do you use them jumping? Do you just tie them to your belt as you walk in? Or do you fly them up by the truck so you can find your way back?


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey, give the guy some credit....he's making and experimenting with decoys like all of us. Who cares what decoy it is.

acduckhunt1382 - pm me and lets continue the discussion.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

ALL honesty I have seen them work in Heavy fog, but that was it.

I love watching there video, either they have an odd camera angle, or 90% of there shots are sky blasts. It brings the birds into a certain range, but they don't finish. If you like 80 yard shots all day, may be the decoy for you! For the people that like them feet down, not so much.

LIke I said! Fun to shoot!

They get the chicks though! Check the side of there escalade!


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

goosebusters said:


> Snowpro said:
> 
> 
> > We use 12 of them but the wind has to be perfect. The geese seem to really like them down here. We have had good success with them.
> ...


 You need to read a little more or pay attention to what you are reading


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Snowpro said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > Snowpro said:
> ...


I thought I read this right?



Snowpro said:


> So we decided to try sneak on them.


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh ok so you are just one of those posters. I get it now. I guess we should have been happy with the 146 we killed over the decoys and just watched all the geese stop short of us.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Snowpro said:


> Oh ok so you are just one of those posters. I get it now. I guess we should have been happy with the 146 we killed over the decoys and just watched all the geese stop short of us.


Yes you should have been extremely happy with that. Some would wait a lifetime for that.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosebusters....pm sent

HOW MANY WARNINGS DO I HAVE TO GIVE?

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=65190


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

Just for the record i was extremely happy with it but everyone always wants more.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

I ve found that attaching them to my hip with a bungee cord really helps when hauling them down a ditch with any kind of deadfall trees in it. That way its not such a waist jerker if the thing gets hung up in the sticks. That is of course.......assuming you installed the float kit on it. Good luck with em!!! LOL!!! 

INhonker


----------

